# The EYES Have It!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Personally, I think "eyes" on lures add a huge attraction! I put/paint them on EVERY lure(especially "panfish" Jigs, even poppers) that I make. I have to admit, it takes extra time(and patience!) but feel if a "gamefish" is looking for a meal, they're looking for one that's alive(and has eyes!). I'll try to post some pics later!(Pics a little hard to see but I think you get the idea.)


----------

